# Installing Sims University Help



## greenpalm (May 21, 2009)

Ok, so i have played the Sims 2 on my computer without issue for a while now. My Sims 2 folder is located in Macintosh HD, Like this : http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f290/GreenPalm/Picture3-1-1.png.
 So when i got University i followed the directions and also installed it in Macintosh HD like this, again: http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f290/GreenPalm/Picture5-1-1.png
It then showed up as "Sims 2 game folder" . I then clicked the little univ. icon inside and got this error message: 
http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f290/GreenPalm/Picture4-1.png
" A required resource was not found please re-install the sims "
What am i doing wrong? 

Any help would be greatly appreciated!! 

Thanks, JQ


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 21, 2009)

First of all, you should really install Applications and Games in the "Applications" folder.  Mucking about the root directly, as you are with iTunes.dmg and The Sims folders, is not recommended.  While it may not mess anything up, it's considered "bad form."

Try putting the Sims folder in your Applications folder (as well as future games and applications).  See if it will run from there.  If not, post back with the Sims 2 installation instructions as to exactly where to copy that folder.


----------

